# Iver Johnson Fork!



## carlitos60 (Mar 10, 2018)

Like This!  PMs Only Please!


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 10, 2018)

Guessing that is rare!? Does anyone even have one of these? I’d like to see one.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2018)

Somebody has one....hence the picture.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 10, 2018)

mickeyc said:


> Somebody has one....hence the picture.




Yes, I Borough the Pic from a CABER!

View attachment 767591

View attachment 767592


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 10, 2018)

Both are rare...


----------



## Wcben (Mar 11, 2018)

View attachment 768066

My forks (pictured) as a clarification, are Racycle forks, Racycle owned the patent and manufactured the forks with the round upper ends that then flattened at the ends, they offered both the single tine per side and dual tine forks.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 11, 2018)

A $5.00 option back in the day...............................drives me crazy ! Think of how many of these spring forks were on bikes that were simply scrapped at some point in time.  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 11, 2018)

Handyman said:


> A $5.00 option back in the day...............................drives me crazy ! Think of how many of these spring forks were on bikes that were simply scrapped at some point in time.
> Pete in Fitchburg




Any Help, Brothers??


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-early-1900s-pierce-cushion-fork.127356/#post-854740


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 12, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-early-1900s-pierce-cushion-fork.127356/#post-854740



Thanks for Looking Out!!
Made an Offer!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 13, 2018)

Still Looking for the IVER Model!!!


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 13, 2018)

I believe I may have seen one on a Iver bike on Ebay a while back?


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 13, 2018)

tanksalot said:


> I believe I may have seen one on a Iver bike on Ebay a while back?



That was LUXLOWs Racycle!!
Don't Know IF He Sold the Bike!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 16, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 20, 2018)

Bump!!!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2018)

Handyman said:


> A $5.00 option back in the day...............................drives me crazy ! Think of how many of these spring forks were on bikes that were simply scrapped at some point in time.
> Pete in Fitchburg




Yes...unfortunately they were. But bear in mind that the sacrifice helped us win WWII. A lot of cool stuff was lost to the war cause.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 22, 2018)

Upgraded!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Mar 24, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Upgraded!



N.F.S. AT THIS TIME.
I believe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 25, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> N.F.S. AT THIS TIME.
> I believe this is what you are looking for.
> View attachment 776328
> 
> Very Nice Boxtubebob....................that would be the baby !  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 25, 2018)

Boxtubebob said:


> N.F.S. AT THIS TIME.
> I believe this is what you are looking for.
> View attachment 776328
> 
> View attachment 776330




Correct!!!
LMK!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 31, 2018)

carlitos60 said:


> Correct!!!
> LMK!




BTT Again!
Someone Could Use $1000 to $1600 Easy!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 14, 2018)

Bump!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 26, 2018)

Still Interested!!!


----------

